
Why isn't the U.S. adopting OpenTrace? - matthewlevy-20
https://github.com/opentrace-community
======
matthewlevy-20
To be clear about this question: Singapore, South Korea, and a number of other
countries have either already deployed contact tracing apps based on
OpenTrace, but in the U.S. we seem to be relying on an Apple and Google
partnership to reinvent the wheel. At least that is what it looks like.

Can some of you security and privacy experts out the illustrate to me why
BlueTrace/OpenTrace would not work in the U.S.? It is the way they implement
privacy? HIPAA? ???

